# günstiges Notebook für Linux Gentoo

## Lixos

Hallo Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook für Linux Gentoo.

Folgende Merkmale sind mir wichtig:

- schnelle CPU ( Kompiliervorgänge)

- integrierte Grafikkarte ist ausreichend

- Bildschirm matt oder glänzend

- gute Akkulaufzeit

- gutes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis

- 4 - 8 GB RAM

- Bildschirm 13 - 15''

Hab ich noch was vergessen?

Vielleicht hat sich gerade jemand von Euch ein Notebook zugelegt und kann mir einen

bestimmten Typ weiterempfehlen.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Unterstützung.

EDIT:

Da schon so mancher diesen Beitrag gelesen hat, aber vielleicht noch nicht antworten wollte...

mir ist eine gute Linux - Kompatibilität in Bezug auf die Hardware-Unterstützung wichtig.

Ansonsten könne man ja wahrscheinlich jedes Notebook von 300 - 500 € nehmen...

Was wohl relativ gut funktionieren soll, sind die Lenovo T - Serie, allerdings mir leider zu teuer in der

Anschaffung...

Also immer her mit euren Ideen dazu  :Smile:  ...

----------

## Schattenschlag

Eventuell findest du hier was 

http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/index.php

----------

## Fijoldar

Schau dir mal die Lenovo Thinkpad Edge Modelle an. Die haben ein ziemlich gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Erwarte nicht zuviel, aber für den Preis sind die echt ordentlich, gerade was die Tastatur angeht. Display ist eher so naja. Habe hier selbst eins mit AMD APU.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal die Lenovo Thinkpad Edge Modelle an. Die haben ein ziemlich gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis. Erwarte nicht zuviel, aber für den Preis sind die echt ordentlich, gerade was die Tastatur angeht. Display ist eher so naja. Habe hier selbst eins mit AMD APU.

 

Davon muss ich jetzt aber abraten, inzwischen hat die Linux-Kompatibilität bei den ThinkPads ziemlich gelitten.

Beispiele von meinem ThinkPad Edge E545:

1. Das WLAN/Bluetooth-Modul funktioniert nicht "out of the Box" und benötigt proprietäre Treiber [1] wie auch Firmwareblobs [2] welche teilweise erst mühsam zusammengefrickelt werden müssen.

2. Eine Whitelist im BIOS/UEFI verhindert den austausch von Hardwarekomponenten wie dem bereits erwähnten WLAN/Bluetooth-Modul.

3. Manche Optionen im BIOS/UEFI funktionieren nicht richtig (Hardwarevirtualisierung funktioniert nur wenn sie im BIOS/UEFI auf disable steht).

[1] In meinem Fall sind diese Treiber von Broadcom absichtlich so programmiert worden das der "AP Mode" nicht unterstützt wird obwohl die Hardware selbst damit kein Problem hätte.

[2] Man muss erst ein Windows installieren um herauszufinden welche Firmware das Modul benötigt und diese dann mit entsprechenden Tools so konvertieren das der Linux Kernel sie benutzen kann.

----------

## musv

 *Lixos wrote:*   

> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook für Linux Gentoo.

 

Tja, ist die Frage, was günstig ist. Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein XMG P304 zusammengestellt. Den Link auf den Google-Cache hab ich deswegen gesetzt, da ich vermutlich eines der letzten Notebooks erhaschen konnte. 

 *Lixos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgende Merkmale sind mir wichtig:
> 
> - schnelle CPU ( Kompiliervorgänge)
> ...

 

Waren in etwa auch meine Kriterien. Dazu wollte ich noch unbedingt:

Auflösung mindestens FullHD, Displaygröße höchstens 13" (ok, sind 13,3"). Sind dann 3200x1800 geworden. Bin schon gespannt, ob ich das HiDPI brauchbar dargestellt bekomm.

keine Windows-Steuer

Bei Notebooks hast du momentan die Wahl, ob du billigen Schrott kaufst (Auflösung: 1366x768 bei 15" und größer) oder Geld in ein Ultrabook investierst, was dann schnell >1.000€ werden kann.

Hab auch schon überlegt, ein Convertible zu kaufen. Aber da weiß ich nicht, wie gut KDE für Touchscreens funktioniert.

Generell würde ich Dir empfehlen, bei diversen Komponenten oder beim Modellnamen Google in Zusammenhang mit Linux zu befragen, inwieweit es Probleme mit Treibern gibt.

----------

## Lixos

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen etwas Zeit aufgewendet um mich in dieser Richtung zu belesen.

Generell sind meine Erfahrungen, dass kein Notebook 100%ige Linuxkompatibilität garantiert.

Meine Wahl wäre auf ein gebrauchtes Lenovo T430 gefallen (siehe ebay Kleinanzeigen für 375 €), welches

zwar von der Leistung durch die CPU relativ stark ist, aber das Display leider nicht so angenehm ist.

Desweiteren wird von quietschenden Lüftern in den Foren geschrieben.

Deshalb ist auch meine Empfehlung, ein etwas besser verarbeitetes Ultrabook zu kaufen.

Bei Schenker habe ich auch schon geschaut, da wäre das an Macbook orientierte S413 mit 14'' zu nennen.

Die E (Edge) - Serie von Lenovo kann ich leider nicht empfehlen.

Im Folgenden die zum Notebook - Kauf passenden Links:

http://ktgee.net/guides

https://wiki.installgentoo.com/index.php/Laptop_Buying_Guide

Da ich aus Kostengründen jetzt erst einmal ein gebrauchtes Notebook aus der Familie nutzen werde,

hat sich das Thema vorerst erledigt. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass die hier zusammengetragenen Infos vielleicht

den einen oder anderen User bei seinem Notebook-Kauf unterstützen können.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich weiß preislich gesehen ist Purism vermutlich nicht gerade das was du suchst aber davon mal abgesehen scheint es doch die beste high-end Hardware für freiheitsliebende Linuxer zu sein.

----------

## Lixos

Hallo,

ich wollte das Thema noch mal aufgreifen,

da sich mein aktuelles Notebook hardwareseitig verabschiedet hat und ich jetzt doch ein Neues benötige.

Da mir die Thinkpads zu teuer sind (scheint so als würden sie fast wie die Apple Macbooks gehyped)

und gemäß den Testergebnissen von Notebookcheck.com die Displays zu dunkel sind,

habe ich das neue Dell Latitude E5470 in meine engere Wahl gefasst.

Ich weiß, dass jetzt im Januar auch die neuen Thinkpads vorgestellt werden, aber vom Preislichen wird

sich wohl bei Lenovo nicht viel verändern. Deshalb habe ich nach einer günstigeren Alternative geschaut.

Von den Spezifikationen her macht es meiner Meinung nach einen sehr guten Eindruck für den Preis von 1.199,00€.

Hier der zugehörige Link:

http://www.dell.com/de/unternehmen/p/latitude-e5470-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC

Was meint ihr zu diesem Notebook? Wie schaut es mit der Hardwareunterstützung aus?

Oder gibt es noch günstigere Alternativen mit guter Qualität?

Gruß Lixos

----------

## Fijoldar

Die Dell Latitude Modelle haben im Allgemeinen eine sehr gute Linux-Kompatibilität. Habe hier selbst eins, zwar nicht mit Gentoo, aber das ist ja dann auch kein Problem. Wenn andere Linux Distributionen (Getestet: Fedora, Arch, Ubuntu) laufen, dann ja auch Gentoo.

Was den Preis angeht, solltest du aber bedenken, dass hier die MwSt. noch drauf kommen. Also preislich ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht so viel günstiger als ein Thinkpad.

Empfehlenswert ist es sicher, gerade wenn noch Dinge wie eine Dockingstation dazu kommen sollen. Wenn das allerdings nicht geplant ist, würde ich mich ehrlich gesagt lieber nochmal etwas umschauen. Denn dann ist das Latitude doch etwas zu teuer, wenn man die die Funktionen, für die man ziemlich viel bezahlt, dann doch nicht nutzt.

----------

## Banana

Ich werfe mal meine Topic hier rein, damit dies bei der Auswahl eines laptops nicht untergeht. Denn das kann schon mal ärger produzieren:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1036520.html

----------

